# Do people you game with surf EN World?



## johnsemlak (Aug 4, 2003)

None of mine do much.  I send them cool links occasionally but they don't get hooked.

I get the impression a lot of gamers don't really get much past the Wizards site.  Is that true?


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 4, 2003)

I also send my players links, but they don't come here otherwise.  But then, I don't think they go to the WotC boards either.  I think they're just not into message boards very much.


----------



## hong (Aug 4, 2003)

I know two of my group are around: Geoff Watson and Crass (hi Mike!). The others may lurk, but I wouldn't know about it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 4, 2003)

My DM is S'mon, who posts here fairly regularly. Also my flatmate Simson occasionally posts too. Apart from that, and randomling of course, most of my D&D friends don't seem to want to join in.


----------



## arwink (Aug 4, 2003)

One other (Capellan) whose here as much or more than I am.

About five or six others that will drop in to read storyhours or if they're told of interesting threads, but most of these aren't messageboard people at all and don't really get to the Wizards site either.

Two that don't really bother at all.


----------



## Sixchan (Aug 4, 2003)

God no.  If _they_ show up *here*, I'm leaving.

This is my personal area, and woe betide the RL friend who intrudes upon me.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 4, 2003)

Very rarely


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 4, 2003)

a couple them do, they even post here and there. One of them is also a lurcker.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 4, 2003)

Some of mine do, but then again these boards are the reason I'm gaming with a bunch of them.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 4, 2003)

No, none of my players surf here.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 5, 2003)

Nope. They aren't very much into communication, or at least this particular form.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 5, 2003)

One of mine does.

My lovely wife, Denise (Dextra).


----------



## haiiro (Aug 5, 2003)

One of my friends posts here (thedangerranger), and I talk about it often enough that most everyone else I game with has at least heard of it -- they just haven't succumbed...yet.


----------



## madriel (Aug 5, 2003)

Holy Bovine, Kwalish Kid, A2Z and gabriel are all registered here, but they spend most of their time over at Nutkinland.  The other three don't use messageboards at all.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 5, 2003)

emergent posts here, and one other friend reads the boards occasionally, and will sometimes post. He won't tell me his screen name, though, so I heave no idea how often he is here. A third member has occasionally posted under the name Sparrow in the rules forum, but I've never seen her post anywhere else.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 6, 2003)

No one in my regular group hangs out here.  And the people I tend to do a lot of RPGA stuff with don't hang around here, either.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 6, 2003)

I have tried to get a few people in my group to come here regualarly, but without much success to date.  I will keep trying, as I think many of them would be great additions to our online community.  (Indeed, if I could get one person in particular to post here regualarly I might actually feel comfortable discussing our group's campaign in detail.  It's only been running since February, 1979.)


----------



## Bloodstone Mage (Aug 6, 2003)

No one of my group goes anywhere near EN World, even though we have a link to EN World on our group's site. I know one of them visited it, but they claimed it was hard to navigate. However, no one in my group goes to message boards, or even to RPG web sites (with the exception of the person aforementioned, as he is a lurker on the WotC Star Wars boards). My entire group spends their online hours over at BattleNet.

Cheers!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Aug 26, 2003)

Except for MojoGM, no. And we're talking about 8 other people split up over 2 groups.


----------



## Henry (Aug 26, 2003)

Only two of them - and each of them have maybe all of three posts between them.  I have one who is apparently a frequent lurker here (he attended Gencon with me this year), but I don't think he's ever registered.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 26, 2003)

None of them, though I have sent some links to them on occasion.  They're just not into messageboards, I guess.


----------

